

The Venture Capital Aptitude Test (VCAT) - arasmussen
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/11/the_venture_cap.html

======
jerryji
What is amazing is how much of those timeless insights is still relevant 6
years from its writing, or even 6 years from now into the future.

What is more amazing is even someone who possesses so much insights, has
sufficient financial ammunition and more than enough connection and reputation
couldn't make alltop.com a big success.

------
BerislavLopac
This is from 2006, but a lot of it is valid today. Can we officially say now
that the average duration of startup cycle is about six years?

------
FelixP
Any management consultant who thinks that "implementation is easy" is a really
poor management consultant.

